# Mit 12 downhill mit ht oder dh Fully kaufen



## jojorider (7. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich bin 12 jahre bin 165 cm groß wiege 45kg und fahre seit 3 monaten downhill. Ich habe ein trek 3900 disc mit einer rst 100mm Federgabel. Jetzt die Frage: kann man mit dem Fahrrad, evtl. mit einer besseren Federgabel und einem dh Lenker downhill fahren oder muss ich mir dann ein dh fully zulegen?   Wenn ja, wie findet ihr das umf Freddy 2 2011?
Ich freue mich sehr über antworten!!!
(Oberes Bild trek hardtail, unteres umf...)


----------



## SirBsod (9. Juli 2014)

Okay,du scheinst noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger zu sein..
Lies dir erst mal durch was Downhill bedeutet.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downhill#Grundlegendes

Dann lies mit was für Rädern man das fährt und vergleich das mal mit dem was du hast:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downhill#Die_Technik_des_Fahrrades

Mit dem Rad was du da fotografiert hast.. abgesehen davon dass das Bild richtig mies ist, wirkt das auf mich als wär das mehr ein Trekkingrad als MTB. Mit sowas kannst gemütlich Waldautobahn fahren, aber eine Downhillstrecke?
 Und so tief wie du den Sattel gestellt hast vermute ich mal dass dir der Rahmen ein Stück zu groß ist.

Dieses Freddy? Keine Ahnung, kenne den Hersteller nicht.. kurze Google-Suche ergab aber dass das  abartig schwer sein soll und die verbaute Schaltung nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist..  für den Einstieg um damit mal vielleicht ein bisschen Trails zu fahren oder XC.. wieso nicht, ist zumindest der Ärger nicht so groß wenn ein größerer Defekt einstellen sollte oder es sich zeigt dass Mountainbiken dann doch kein Sport für dich sein sollte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (9. Juli 2014)

OK ich schick erstmal ein besseres Bild...


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

Hi

Auch das grosse und bessere Bild ändert nix an der tatsache das du mit dem Trek kein Downhill fahren kannst und es auch nicht solltest.
Wenn du wirklich vorhast Geld für ein Downhiller in die Hand zu nehmen solltest du mal über gebrauchte im guten zustand nachdenken.
Mit dem UMF Freddy kannst du auch schon eine menge spass haben wenn du die für dich richtigen grösse findest.


----------



## jojorider (9. Juli 2014)

Danke für die antworten 
Ich habe im bikemarkt gekuckt und habe ein etwas leichteres bike gefunden:
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/402150-nicolai-bass-tfr
Was haltet ihr von dem??


----------



## FarhatFarah (9. Juli 2014)

Auch kein Downhiller, eher ein Trailbike. Für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht, aber Größe XS??


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

Laufrad grösse 20" ??   -  stimmt nicht . . . 

Single speed ?? Auch nicht toll zum Downhillen und überhaupt irgendwie komisch, obwohl Nicolai tolle Bikes baut.

Such mal weiter . . .


----------



## jojorider (9. Juli 2014)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/415291-scott-usa-scott-voltage-fr-30-mit-totem-solo-air-1-5 
Ist dieses bike gut?


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

Schau mal hier -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/392095-commencal-mini-dh-2008-rs-totem-marzocchi-roco


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

Das Scott ist auch toll . . .


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Beim Scott wirst du Stress mit der Totem kriegen, bei deinem Gewicht wirst du die eher nicht gescheit ans Laufen kriegen. Preislich ok, jetzt auch nicht sooo pralle, aber da habe ich schon komischere Preisvorstellungen gelesen 

Du hast noch nicht beantwortet, was du unter Downhill verstehst. Schonmal Worldcup geguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich hab schon viele Videos auf YouTube angeschaut. Unter downhill verstehe ich eine steile bergabführende MTB strecke mit vielen wurzeln und Steinen, Anliegern, ein paar drops und sprünge


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Hast du sowas in deiner Gegend?


----------



## jojorider (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, im Nachbardorf gibt eine dh Strecke die aber leider illegal ist hab vor kurzem dem Förster dort gesehen wie er die Rampen bespuckt hat.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

das Holzdingends sieht irgendwie unfahrbar aus . . . sowas würd ich nicht in mein Wald stellen, geschweige denn selber fahren oder von meiner Crew fahren lassen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Dieses Freddy? Keine Ahnung, kenne den Hersteller nicht.. kurze Google-Suche ergab aber dass das  abartig schwer sein soll und die verbaute Schaltung nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist..  für den Einstieg um damit mal vielleicht ein bisschen Trails zu fahren oder XC.. wieso nicht, ist zumindest der Ärger nicht so groß wenn ein größerer Defekt einstellen sollte oder es sich zeigt dass Mountainbiken dann doch kein Sport für dich sein sollte..



ne oder?? sackschwer -> bissl trails oder xc fahren... dein ernst??

der rahmen ist robust, bekannter ist mit dem teil in meinem beisein nen roadgap von knapp 4 meter höhe gesprungen... klaglos weggesteckt. das teil ist allerdings eher ein minifreerider...

die frage ist, was du anlegen willst.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Juli 2014)

Naa . . . Was wird´s denn nun für ein Radl ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (14. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich des commencal dh mini..


----------



## ventizm (15. Juli 2014)

jojorider schrieb:


> Ja, im Nachbardorf gibt eine dh Strecke die aber leider illegal ist hab vor kurzem dem Förster dort gesehen wie er die Rampen bespuckt hat.


 echt jetzt? der hat auf die rampen gerotzt? naja... warum nicht?!


----------



## jojorider (15. Juli 2014)

Ja hat er wirklich gemacht


----------

